# Costumes- Sabriel



## CarlottaVonUberwald (Aug 25, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone had any advice. I was hoping to make a sabriel/Abhorsen  costume for halloween this year, Surcoat ideas sorted, as is where to get a sword that is suitable. Basically my issue is the bells, I could potentially make the bandoleer or purchase one but was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on getting seven matching differently sized bells that i could inscibe charter marks to lol. Any suggestions? (Also obviously the easier they are to make a bandoleer for the better.)


----------

